# So down at the moment



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

I cant seem to pick myself up at the moment, i have a personal thing going on at the moment to do with a old job and accident, which i feel will never end,endless statements to defend myself when i did no wrong, i have had a panic attack every time i have gone out lately, so now i'm starting to stay in again, i dont want to slip back, my counsellor is away at the moment i am hopeing to see her next week. I havent even been in the lounge for while which is not like me i always pop in. I just dont want to be where i was before


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2007)

Oh hun - first off - I'm not surprised you are abit wrong side out - any sort of legal wranglings are stressful - obviously I don't know the details here but have the jist of what you are going through. I don't know if I can offer any practical help - but if you want to PM me on any specific - then, please feel free. I'm out for the day (visiting my old school - groan) tomorrow in Shropshire but will be basically about.I think if you are abit "finely tuned" - if I can put it like that - I know I am - you are always terrified of "slipping back" - but try not to look at it like that - yes, you've hit a rough patch - but you'll get back to rights - promise. I still get right black dog from time to time. I don't know whether you are on medication or whether you get your help purely from the counsellor - but sounds like you need to get back in touch with her as soon as she is back from wherever - be robust about asking for an appt ASAP.Be kind to yourself too - treat yourself to whatever you fancy - I dunno be that a walk through the autumn leaves, a mug of hot choccy - could be anything. If you are abit fragile - make sure you are getting regular sleep too - hot bath at night - that sort of thing and try and have summat nice to focus on - coffee with a mate, a natter on the phone to some old mate. Its not an easy time of year - I think any of us prone to depressive type of ailments are probably slightly more fragile, this time of year with these long dark nights. I make my hubby make up a real fire when its right nasty outside - living flame lifts my spirits (blimey - I sound like an arsonist).Sorry, I hope this helps a little - you are certainly not alone, moods lift and lower all the time and sounds like you are going through abit with all those hormones slopping about.You take care hun - if you can't face the Lounge - PM me any, any time - can't do without my Brit mate from lovely Welsh Wales.Sue xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2007)

Hope - I'm bumping your thread up again hun - cos I want to make sure you are OK?Sue xxxxx


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks for caring Sue x i'm not to bad i went to my sisters house on yesterday, she was throwing a 21st birthday party for my niece, i wasnt sure if the nerves would stand up to it, but i thought what the hell and went, and i had a really good time, we had fireworks and my sister did wonderful food, and it was nice to see family you dont get to see much, like my niece she's away at uni and i only get to see her at special occasions. She's coming over tonight and i'm cooking a meal and catching up before she heads back tomorrow, WOW 21 where does the time fly i remember picking her up from nursery and looking after her while my sister worked, i'm like her second mum







Thanks again Sue i'm so grateful to have a friend like you xxxx and Cherrie for the sweet email xxxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2007)

My absolute pleasure hun - I just empathised so much - been there so many times.Good for you for going out - I reck its always better to go and have a bash than sit at home wishing you had - so power to you Hope.I know - where does time go - my son is talking ominously about getting a motorbike!!!!!!You hang in there - we're always there for you babes.Sue xxxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2007)

Just wondering how things are with you hun?Sue xxxx


----------

